

Confessions Of A Startup Guy After 2 Months - aspinner
http://andrewspinner.com/2012/12/26/confessions-of-a-startup-guy-after-2-months/

======
jeffehobbs
These are some pretty mild "confessions". In fact, this reads more like a
short blog post trying to drum up interest in a 2 mo. old startup than a piece
with any genuine insights.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Guess that makes him a 'growth hacker' :-)

More seriously though, I think it was targeted at folks who are currently not
in a startup and are wondering about them, as told from the perspective of
someone made the leap. When I left Sun for a startup I got a lot of the same
sorts of questions from my friends who were still at Sun and had there been a
blogging infrastructure then I might have written a similar piece as a sort of
FAQ for them.

